# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Spanish Forums

## collegegirl

Hay otros foros que las personas hablen en espanol que Uds. les gustan?
-katie

----------


## Vespre



----------


## collegegirl

Gracias, Vespre.
Cualquier foro, No conozco ning

----------


## Vespre

Soy hispanohablante  ::  
Foros en espa

----------


## collegegirl

Vivo en el norte-oeste de los EEUU. Cerca de Canada. Pues....3 horas al sur de Canada   ::  
He querido a visitar Espana y Cataluna.

----------


## Vespre

[quote=collegegirl]Vivo en el norte-oeste de los EEUU. Cerca de Canada. Pues....3 horas al sur de Canada   ::  
He querido a visitar Espana y Cataluna.

----------


## collegegirl

Chulo!
Cuantos a

----------


## Vespre

Pues he acabado mi primer a

----------


## collegegirl

Voy a estudiar Spanish 201 (Intermediate Spanish, porque tom

----------


## Vespre

LA cuesti

----------


## collegegirl

Ah! Aqu

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

if anyone minds....I'm going to use a translator online so I can talk to you  people in Espanol and maybe pick up on some NEW words~

----------

